# Bunnies litter tray



## Vodkagirly (3 February 2013)

What do you use in yours?
Always just used newspaper but they are getting a bit damp so think I may need to change and looking for some suggestions.


----------



## Serenity087 (3 February 2013)

I use wood based cat litter.

It is VITAL that you use non-clumping (usually wood, never ever clay!) as they'll get mucky bottoms and then are at risk from flies!

I warn you now though... the best bunny game in the WORLD is flinging lumps of cat litter round the house... -_-


----------



## meandmrblue (4 February 2013)

I use shavings in mine, wouldn't use shavings if they lived in the house tho


----------



## threeponies (4 February 2013)

Ours has wood pellet cat litter/horse bedding with a thick layer of hay on top


----------



## webble (4 February 2013)

Newspaper and hay. There are lots of tips on rabbit housing on this forum http://forums.rabbitrehome.org.uk/forumdisplay.php?58-Housing


----------



## catxx (4 February 2013)

I use MegaZorb with hay on top


----------



## It's Me Megan (4 February 2013)

Back 2 Nature cardboard pellets!


----------

